# Desperate Times



## VenneccaBlind

My husband lost his job yesterday (under some very questionable, if  legal, circumstances) and we just happen to be in the middle of moving.  We are waiting on unemployment to come through, but they probably won't  even send us the paperwork we need to fill out until next week at best.  We are looking for new work all over, but it has been one day and we  can't expect any answers right away.

In the mean time, I am an artist. My commissions are always open and  right now I am more than willing to negotiate prices with people. You  can view my art on Deviantart if you search for VenneccaBlind. I would post a link if this forum would let me.
and feel free to contact me on Deviantart, or by email. My email is my username at gmail.

We are pretty desperate for a little cash to get us by for a couple  weeks if not longer. He has half a paycheck coming from before he had to  leave, but we dont expect to see that until the middle of the month, so  excuse me while I drop my dignity for a moment and beg:

Please, please, please commission me!!!!

Ok, I am done. Back to my stiff upper lip.

Thanks for reading, and thanks for looking <3


----------

